# Whatever happened to...



## RCR Grunt (10 Aug 2011)

... The "show replies to your posts" button and the "show unread posts since your last visit" button?

Those two were the primary means of navigation I used to get around here.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Aug 2011)

See attached:


----------



## Romanmaz (10 Aug 2011)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> ... The "show replies to your posts" button and the "show unread posts since your last visit" button?
> 
> Those two were the primary means of navigation I used to get around here.


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you pushed the white arrow (pointing up) on the top right hand side of the page by the red ARMY.CA logo. If the arrow is pointing down click it so it pops up.


----------



## Delaney1986 (11 Aug 2011)

Only time I haven't been able to see it is when I wasn't signed in!

Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## RCR Grunt (11 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you pushed the white arrow (pointing up) on the top right hand side of the page by the red ARMY.CA logo. If the arrow is pointing down click it so it pops up.



That did it.


----------

